# Got keyless entry? You need a Faraday cage



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The vulnerabilities of VAG key fobs was highlighted earlier in the week, although it appears that the most recent models don't have this problem.
This article touches upon this but then goes on to describe a device which can overcome any keyless entry system.
http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/12/12456014/car-key-fob-volkswagen-vulnerability-unlock-hack-crack
Apparently by using a device to amplify your car's calling signal, when you touch the door handle, it can reach further than the usual couple of feet to right inside your house, connecting with your fob and unlocking the doors.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

One of those anti-static bags might work, those are basically a faraday cage. Maybe you could get an Audi branded one haha...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm not worried, if people want to take the car they will.
He's talking about standard remote key fobs that have been used since the early 2000s.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> I'm not worried, if people want to take the car they will.
> He's talking about standard remote key fobs that have been used since the early 2000s.


This wouldn't allow them to steal the car, just unlock it and gain access to the inside.
The keyfob cloning issue relates to VAG vehicles manufactured between 2002 and 2015. Probably does not include the Mk3 TT. The keyless entry issue applies to all keyless entry systems I understand.


----------

